# à l'aide !!!



## lostéo (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un ibook G3 12 pouces qui "rend" l'âme. La batterie est morte et la fiche secteur ne fonctionne plus car il y a un morceau coincé dedans. Je ne vais plus l'utiliser donc je ne vais pas le faire réparer. Je dois récupérer quelques fichiers et voilà. Je ne sais pas l'ouvrir pour extraire le disque dur, aussi je me dis que si quelqu'un a le même sur Paris on pourrait boire un verre et il me prêterait sa batterie chargée pendant ce temps histoire que je transfère sur USB. 
Si quelqu'un trouve ce message ou a une autre idée ce sera bienvenu!!! Merci d'avance.


----------



## Invité (16 Septembre 2010)

Tu peux regarder chez iFixit comment accéder à ton disque dur.
A part un torx, ce n'est que du philips.

PS : je serais assez intéressé par la carte mère !


----------

